# IELTS score for 489 Visa



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Dears ,

is there any chance to apply for 489 Subclass with the following IELTS score :

Listening=6 Reading=6.5 Writing=5.5 Speaking=6 Overall Score=6

Regards.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

*anybody there*

Hii , anybody can advice about any state can accept 489 subclass with the below IELTS score 

thanks .


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

youssefazmi said:


> Dears ,
> 
> is there any chance to apply for 489 Subclass with the following IELTS score :
> 
> ...


NO
You need to have 6 in all modules for 189 / 489

i am not aware of state sponsorship...


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> NO
> You need to have 6 in all modules for 189 / 489
> 
> i am not aware of state sponsorship...



Thanks alot and wish me the luck with this 4th time to exam ielts


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dear,
my friend applied for 489 subclass visa and she is in the final stage of the process. They already submitted police clearances and health examination. They informed the case officer that her husband going to sit for the IELTS exam

What Score he need for 489? 

Will the case officer wait until we submit IELTS or need to pay AUS$ 4250 for not doing the IELTS? If we late to submit IELTS, is there any possibility to refuse the visa? 

Please help.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Amrik_12 said:


> Dear,
> my friend applied for 489 subclass visa and she is in the final stage of the process. They already submitted police clearances and health examination. They informed the case officer that her husband going to sit for the IELTS exam
> 
> What Score he need for 489?
> ...


Yes I am also interested in the same question???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Amrik_12 said:


> Dear,
> my friend applied for 489 subclass visa and she is in the final stage of the process. They already submitted police clearances and health examination. They informed the case officer that her husband going to sit for the IELTS exam
> 
> What Score he need for 489?
> ...


For spouse the IELTS requirement is of 4.5 aggregate. If u are unable to provide the required IELTS band for spouse u have to pay AUS$ 4250. Visa will not get refused. If u get the required IELTS band in future after paying the amount and getting visa, u will get the paid amount back (just check this point with others if I am not wrong).


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Amrik_12 said:


> Dear,
> my friend applied for 489 subclass visa and she is in the final stage of the process. They already submitted police clearances and health examination. They informed the case officer that her husband going to sit for the IELTS exam
> 
> What Score he need for 489?
> ...


Some prefer to submit university/college letters or certification of their education. Do check this, I don't have detail information on it.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> For spouse the IELTS requirement is of 4.5 aggregate. If u are unable to provide the required IELTS band for spouse u have to pay AUS$ 4250. Visa will not get refused. If u get the required IELTS band in future after paying the amount and getting visa, u will get the paid amount back (just check this point with others if I am not wrong).


And i am with opinion , to pay now and make a refund once achieved the score later +1


----------

